# NIP Bowl



## Twig Man (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my latest bowl. It is NIP I recieved from Rob.


----------



## TimR (Dec 10, 2012)

That is sweeeeet!! Love NIP, and you really nailed a nice set of flame patterns with that piece. That's a biggin' too!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome job Twig. You are getting to the point that its hard to believe they are hand hewn... 
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 11, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Awesome job Twig. You are getting to the point that its hard to believe they are hand hewn...
> Scott



Scott, I did this with a combination of handing hewning and power sanding so I cheated some LOL


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2012)

Very Nice! I thing that's about the biggest diameter Nip I've ever seen!


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 11, 2012)

Contact joe rebuild he can hook you up


----------



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome job Twig. You are getting to the point that its hard to believe they are hand hewn...
> ...



That's a beauty! BTW, I don't consider a power sander to be cheating… It's just a tool like any other.


----------

